# Paint Shop Pro vs Gimp



## Sovok (22. Oktober 2002)

welches von beiden is besser zum scannen, färben von zeichnungen... bzw. direkt zum zeichnen geeignet?

wie gut kann psp mit dateien über 2000x2000 umgehn?

hat psp ne funktion zum fixieren von pixeln auf ner ebene und lässt sich für einzelne ebenen n lock einschalten?

wenn ihr andere programme kennt die das alles gut können interessierts mich natürlich auch. !!!AUSGENOMMEN PHOTOSHOP!!!

gruss sov


----------



## SHViperia (5. März 2003)

Ja, PSP hat diese "lock"-Funktionen. Wie das mit "fixieren von Pixeln" gemeint ist, weiss ich allerdings nicht so genau.

Und PSP arbeitet auch mit weitaus mehr als 2000x2000 Pixel (zumindest bei 100 dpi)


----------



## Sovok (5. März 2003)

das hat ja gedauert
naja inzwischen arbeite ich wieder ausschliesslich mit photoshop
is irgendwie das einzig wahre


----------



## fluessig (6. März 2003)

OT: Interessant wie manchmal so alte Threads wieder aufgegriffen werden.

Photoshop ist für mich auch das einzig wahre, liegt aber hauptsächlich an den Plugins, die ich in Gimp nicht finde. Ausserdem läuft Gimp in Windows unstabil (bei mir auf 2 Rechnern).
Problem ich würde gern ganz auf Linux umsteigen. Aber Gimp ist einfach kein Ersatz.


----------



## Locke (6. März 2003)

Bei solch hohen Auflösungen solltest Du vielleicht mal einen Blick auf Eclipse werfen.

Locke


----------



## Sovok (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _*
> Problem ich würde gern ganz auf Linux umsteigen. Aber Gimp ist einfach kein Ersatz. *



geht mir genauso


----------



## Locke (6. März 2003)

Also GIMP ist PS fast gleichwertig. Das Problem dabei ist, daß man sich in die GIMP´sche Menüführung erstmal einarbeiten muß. Ohne eine gut geölte rechte Maustaste kommt man in GIMP nicht sehr weit.
GIMP bietet aber von den Effekten sehr viel mehr als PS.

Locke


----------



## SHViperia (6. März 2003)

Hmm....gibts hier denn keine PSP-Fans??

Alle reden immer nur von PS oder GIMP.......also ich finde diesen beiden Progs zu umständlich.  

Hoch lebe PSP !;-)


----------



## fluessig (7. März 2003)

Ich hab PSP in der Versioni 3.x benutzt - ist wirklich schon einige Zeit her. Ab Version 5 hab ich dann bemerkt, dass man sich immer mehr bemüht in Richtung Photoshop zu kommen, da bin ich dann gleich dazu übergegangen.

@Locke das mit den Effekten lass ich mal unkommentiert, was mich an GIMP so wahnsinnig nervt (unter Win!) ist, dass es so unstabil läuft. Ich werds jetzt nochmal unter Linux testen. Die Menüführung ist zwar etwas anders, aber nach ca 1Woche schon gut umgänglich. Eigentlich mag ich Gimp, aber PS ist schöner zu bedienen.


----------



## Sovok (7. März 2003)

@locke ich sag auch nix gegen gimp als gfx prog aber beim zeichnen und malen kommt es an ps einfach nich ran (vielleicht stell ich mich auch zu blöd an...) aber die farben kommen mit ps einfach besser raus und der gimp'sche wischfinger nervt total


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Locke _
> *Also GIMP ist PS fast gleichwertig.*



 Der war gut. 

1. Frage an einen Gimper: "Was ist CMYK?"
Gimper: "hää?"
2. Frage an einen Gimper: "Was sind Einstellungsebenen?"
Gimper: "hää?"
3. Frage an Gimper: "Was sind Vektorgrafiken und Bezierkurven?"
Gimper: "häää?"
4. Frage an Gimper: "Hast du ne Frage?
Gimper: "nö"

 Trotzdem schön, wenn Gimp dir gefällt.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Sway (16. Juli 2003)

Ich finde Gimp ähnlichgut wie PhotoShop. Ich hab meine PS6 Version erst vor kurzen verkauft, da ich fast nur noch unter Linux arbeite. Ich hätte es emulieren können, aber ich hab den Kostenfaktor mit einbezogen.

Die funktion von GIMP reichen für 99,9% der Arbeiten doch aus.


----------



## Hercules (16. Juli 2003)

Gimp reicht vielleicht für Leute dies zu "Spass" machen aus,
aber eins ist klar -- GIMP kann man nicht mit PS vergleichen!
Wie schon Lightbox gesagt hat, kann GIMP in Sachen Druckvorstufe, Farbkorrektur, Vektorenverarbeitung usw. PS nicht das Wasser reichen!!

GIMP is nix für "Professionelle" Arbeit!!!


----------



## offset (17. August 2003)

Ja, PSP ist schon cool. Und für mich reichts es alle mal. Da ich weder Profi noch PS-Kiddie bin, brauch ich es auch nciht. Und die paar Effekt die gut sind und nicht zu übertrieben oder abgelutscht wirken, kriege ich auch noch bin PSP hin. Außerdem ist es bezahlbar, was man von PS nicht unbedingt behaupten kann.
So long...PSP r0x!


----------



## Sovok (18. August 2003)

naja ps6 für 150 euro is ja nich die welt
ich würd das auch bezahlbar nennen... wer brauch schon unbedingt die 7er version


----------



## zenga (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sovok _
> *naja ps6 für 150 euro is ja nich die welt
> ich würd das auch bezahlbar nennen... wer brauch schon unbedingt die 7er version *



keiner  
es gibt ja auch schon PSP 8 für 99€  ;-)


----------



## Sovok (20. August 2003)

ich rede aber von ps=photoshop


----------



## -tom- (21. August 2003)

Also, meine Erfahrung ist, dass man PhotoShop einfach loben muss! Es sieht ja nicht gut aus, wenn man zugibt, mit PSP zu arbeiten, weil dieser viel preiswerter, schneller und in sehr vielen Belangen auch besser  ist als PS.

Ich kenne Leute, die auf PhotoShop schwören, aber nicht mal die Histogrammfunktionen nützen können. Ich kenne genügend Leute, die nicht wissen, wozu z.B. Ebenenmasken dienen - aber laut tönen, man kann außer mit PS mit nichts Anderem "arbeiten". 
Ich kenne aber auch Leute, die PhotoShop-Grafikwettbewerbe gewannen, mit Grafiken, die (nachweislich) mit PSP erstellt wurden. Peinlich, was?

Ich vermute, dass 95 von 100 PS-"Besitzern" dieses wirklich hervorragende Profi-Programm für Arbeiten oder Korrekturen nutzen, die auch mit kostenlosen Grafikprogrammen wie "IrfanView" machbar wären. 
Würde PS nur über eine "Befähigungsprüfung" nutzbar sein, dann bliebe PhotoShop nur einigen wenigen (wirklichen) Profis vorbehalten. Aber: "Man" kann doch nur mit PS "arbeiten", oder?  

Andererseits ist's aber auch vollkommen egal. Denn man kann sich auch eine Stradivari kaufen - selbst wenn man nur "Hänschen klein" spielen kann. Dann aber soll man nicht sagen, dass man dies nicht auch auf einer Guarneri oder Amati könne.....

LG, Tom


----------



## Sovok (21. August 2003)

ach ich hasse solche diskussionen
is genauso wie amd vs intel oder win vs linux *kotz*

als ich den thread (damals) ursprünglich erstellt hab wollt ich nur wissen ob psp gut zum zeichnen is bevor ichs kauf

inzwischen benutz ich eh 
60% photoshop
30% gimp
und 10% photoimpact

es ging nich darum was "besser" is, nur darum obs "geeignet" is
besser-diskussionen sin was für kiddies


----------

